# Attempting to Install on Apple G5



## tuaris (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a few Mac Pro G5 towers laying around and I wanted to intall FreeBSD on them, however when I boot off the network install CD-ROM, it hangs at the following:


```
iichb0: I2C error
iichb0: I2C error
iichb0: I2C error
iichb0: I2C error
iichb0: I2C error
iichb0: I2C error
fcu0: iicbus write failed
...
```

I've tried it several times with the samer result.  I am using the powerpc64 version.


----------



## tingo (Feb 6, 2012)

Which version? 9.0-release, or something else?


----------



## tuaris (Feb 6, 2012)

9.0 release


----------



## sossego (Feb 13, 2012)

Have you tried Whitehorn's releases from http://people.freebsd.org/~nwhitehorn/FreeBSD-9.0-CURRENT-powerpc64-20110707/ ? Even though the ISOs may seem to be "outdated," I've found his builds to be much more stable.


----------



## RussianE39 (Feb 14, 2012)

I can confirm, that this problem is really annoying, but seems if you wait enough time, system will load in the end. The more important problem - hard drives are not detected after booting, so no way to install system. And in shell mode something wrong with CR/LF (so known "stairs" effect). All this I see on my home PowerMac G5 Dual 2.0Ghz AGP machine (4 memory slots model) with FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-powerpc64-release.iso image.


----------



## tuaris (Jul 27, 2012)

The issue is resolved in 9.1 beta, I was able to install without trouble.


----------

